# www.photosophy.ch : your suggestions & opionions appreciated!



## vligeya (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello from Switzerland 


I am a newbie, trying to learn how to make nice pictures & websites. I've created my first web-site: Photosophy | video et taceo and would like to get some opinions and suggestions from you!

Any critics is welcomed!


Thank you very much! With best regards, Victoria.


----------



## shents (Dec 30, 2012)

vligeya said:


> Hello from Switzerland
> 
> 
> I am a newbie, trying to learn how to make nice pictures & websites. I've created my first web-site: Photosophy | video et taceo and would like to get some opinions and suggestions from you!
> ...



Hey welcome to the site, Im pretty new to, All the best


----------



## shefjr (Dec 30, 2012)

Victoria, 

Welcome to the site. I must tell you that not many here on TPF will click on links that take them outside the site. You would be better off to post a few of your photos on here for critiques and comments. If you are interested in doing so here is a link to how you can.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jan 1, 2013)

Shelfjr, 

Isn't this the photography website forum where people promote their websites?


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jan 1, 2013)

shefjr said:


> Victoria,
> 
> Welcome to the site. I must tell you that not many here on TPF will click on links that take them outside the site. You would be better off to post a few of your photos on here for critiques and comments. If you are interested in doing so here is a link to how you can.
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum/76568-how-post-pictures-use-forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html



Uhhhhh. The OP posted in the Personal and Professional Website section for critique. How could critique be given without a link to their site?
Too quick on the trigger to correct a newcomer, huh?
Welcome to TPF


----------



## shefjr (Jan 1, 2013)

Well kids from previous things I have seen here that is typically what happens. People typically don't click on others links without the person being at least somewhat established on the forum I'm just informing the OP. Obviously you both must not want to invest time and or click on this persons site or you would have after you were both done whining about how I treated the OP.  I have no problem seeing the link for this persons website either by the way.


----------



## KmH (Jan 1, 2013)

Simple. Clean. Keep adding your best shots. The site is a bit short on content.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jan 1, 2013)

shefjr said:


> Well kids from previous things I have seen here that is typically what happens. People typically don't click on others links without the person being at least somewhat established on the forum I'm just informing the OP. Obviously you both must not want to invest time and or click on this persons site or you would have after you were both done whining about how I treated the OP.  I have no problem seeing the link for this persons website either by the way.



I didn't view the OP's site because I was and am on a smartphone and would not be able to give very hood critique. Otherwise, I would have no problem with it.


----------



## Mully (Jan 1, 2013)

Welcome ...very nice start to your web site.... it is clean and well thought out .... now you just need more images


----------



## vligeya (Jan 4, 2013)

Mully said:


> Welcome ...very nice start to your web site.... it is clean and well thought out .... now you just need more images



Thank you all for your reviews! I will try to add more pictures to the website.

Cheers and have a nice day!


----------

